# Help Creating WCAG Accessible PDF files from InDesign CS5 files



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm really struggling with generating Accessible (WCAG 2.0) PDF files from a very complex InDesign CS5 file (24 page Magazine format).
I've visited Adobe Forums, Youtube Tutorials etc. but I'm still having difficulties creating Accessible PDF files. No matter how much time I spend working with the Structure Panel in ID, when I export the file to PDF and open it in Acrobat Pro, the tag structure order is no where near the same as what I set up in IDCS5 file. 
Can anyone suggest good online info source, service, or experienced professional who could help me generate the required PDF files? Any pros out there with experience and success generating WCAG 2.0 Accessible PDF files from Native InDesign files? If not, can you point me in the right direction?
Thanks


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Seeing this now. Have you been able to solve this?? + have you tried twitter? if you do, make sure to hashtag it #a11y. Far from a iD expert, but I do look @ accessibility issues but on the web dev side of town. 

good luck !


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure what will happen, but I just posted this on twitter.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the boost HenriHelvetica
I ended up biting the bullet and upgrading my Adobe CS5 software to the new CC version. It killed me to start a subscription-based service, but the newer versions of ID and Acrobat seemed to solve about 90% of the problems I was having with generating Accessible PDF files.
Seems like there is a big learning curve and a change in design strategy when creating print and web-ready PDF files that meet Accessibility standards. 
Keeping me on my toes!


----------



## janimani (Nov 11, 2014)

What machine? What OSX level? A little more info would help us troubleshoot your issue.


----------

